# 'Health Warning' for Clumber Park Meet



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Seasonal Canine Illness

Hi Everyone
We have come across this in the last couple of days and we feel we need to let everyone know about it.

Its an illness that's been affecting all types and age of dog since 2009 during August to October. I have spoken to staff at Clumber Park and they say that they are aware of this but have had no cases reported to them of dogs contracting this after visiting Clumber. I have also today spoken to our vets and they have not had any cases at their clinic but do know others who have.

Early symptoms are sickness, diarrhoea and lethargy and dogs become very ill very quickly.....1 in 5 cases have resulted sadly in death.....we had an hour or so there last weekend completely oblivious of this illness and thankfully our dogs have all been fine

If you google 'seasonal canine illness' it will open an article on the 'Animal Health Trust' web site this gives you all the information you will need to make an informed decision as to attending or not or even if we should suspend the meet to a winter meet when the illness is no longer a threat.....over to you guys let us know what you think....Mick & Jeannette


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

I have heard about this before, there was a report about dogs getting ill after walking in Laughton Woods near Gainsborough but I haven't heard of any at Clumber. Researchers are trying to find out what is causing it - they suspect some sort of fungi?!

We've been to Clumber recently with no problems and there were lots of dogs there so hopefully we would have heard if any had become sick on the news?

Thanks for the warning.


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi we went to sherwood forest a couple of weekends ago and last week wispa was sick and all floppy,hiding under the bushes in the garden and whimpering, i put it down to eating something she shouldnt of in the local park but now ive read this it could well be a very mild case of Seasonal Canine Illness??? MMmmm who knows?!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Dawny said:


> hi we went to sherwood forest a couple of weekends ago and last week wispa was sick and all floppy,hiding under the bushes in the garden and whimpering, i put it down to eating something she shouldnt of in the local park but now ive read this it could well be a very mild case of Seasonal Canine Illness??? MMmmm who knows?!


Your right nobody knows what's causing it Is she ok now how long did it last?


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

It's very worrying. Its curious that it only seems to crop up in managed forest areas. Wonder if there is a pesticide / herbicide problem at the cause of it?
I'm having a long hard think about bringing Stanley and if It's a risk I'm prepared to take.
Thank you so much for your care in posting this Michael.


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

OMG thats so weird??? 
I fine with a winter meet up but will go along with whatever everyone else wants to do


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Missgvus said:


> It's very worrying. Its curious that it only seems to crop up in managed forest areas. Wonder if there is a pesticide / herbicide problem at the cause of it?
> I'm having a long hard think about bringing Stanley and if It's a risk I'm prepared to take.
> Thank you so much for your care in posting this Michael.


I think pesticides/herbicide would be one off the first things they would have looked at checking what the woodland and farming community have been using. I'm a little more down the fungi side of things but as you say worrying. We were there last weekend and there were many dogs we have had no problems and feel sure we would have seen more reports if it was prevalent this season but again can we risk it?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh I ve never heard of this... how many people will be out and about and not know anything about it. The list of possible causes is huge and surely most of this list could be found else where but to be mostly prevelant in four areas seems very odd. Prior to reading about it I was thinking oh lets just go ahead but after reading the article im not so sure.... if anything did happen to any of our dogs it would be unthinkable,unimaginable... and with so many puppies. Mick did you fill in a questionnaire? they were asking for anyone who had been there since Aug 1st to complete one. Maybe a nice crisp Novemeber meet ????


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Gosh I ve never heard of this... how many people will be out and about and not know anything about it. The list of possible causes is huge and surely most of this list could be found else where but to be mostly prevelant in four areas seems very odd. Prior to reading about it I was thinking oh lets just go ahead but after reading the article im not so sure.... if anything did happen to any of our dogs it would be unthinkable,unimaginable... and with so many puppies. Mick did you fill in a questionnaire? they were asking for anyone who had been there since Aug 1st to complete one. Maybe a nice crisp Novemeber meet ????


Hi Karen
I'm in the process of completing the form. The four area's that they are testing are do to being highly populated by dogs not because its prevalent in these area's. Clumber Park say that they have received no reports of any SCI's this year to date. As I said we were there last week and there were many, many dogs and our vet's stated this report has been put out not to scare off people but to alert them to the possible symptoms of SCI so as you know what to look for! I understand peoples concerns that's why when we found out about SCI we felt it only right to let everyone know. Personally, I feel we will be congregating in the large open area's and not tramping through the woodland walk's so I think if we do that we are as safe as you are walking your dogs anywhere else.....but it has to be everyone's individual choice and I'm sure we can do this in November, December whenever we're always up for a Cockapoo gathering


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gone back and had another look and there's a list as long as your arm of places....basically you could just stay in during autumn !!!! I think open grass land should be fine otherwise a cockapoo march on the pavements of Nottingham... only joking x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi all - Treacle is sick!
Blood streaked Diarrhea , vomiting and lethargic.
After reading this last night and walking in Bourne Woods this week, I have panicked and we have been at the vets this morning.
The vet seems to think it is just a puppy tummy upset from the many things she finds and eats [ possibly a baby toad - she nibbled an ivy leaf and chewed the conifers and thats just what I have caught her eating!]
She has been given anti biotic and anti sickness injections - paste to replace nutrients and a tablet to reline her tummy!
Not a cheap morning and still a poorly girl but hoping tomorrow sees the return of crazy fun bouncy Treacle x
PS she is not in season!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Gosh how worrying Nadine, especially after reading this thread... hope Treacle gets better soon


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh no poor Treacle,ive read somewhere that conifers can make them sick etc,im quite surpised Buddys not been ill hes been eating everything outside!!
Hope she feels better soon dx


----------



## Dawny (Mar 28, 2010)

hi wispa was all better in 2 days,she had an antibiotic injection that lasted 2days and that seemed to do the trick. what ever she had it didnt last long!! back to crazy old self. it does make you think twice about going to the woods.


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Hi all - Treacle is sick!
> Blood streaked Diarrhea , vomiting and lethargic.
> After reading this last night and walking in Bourne Woods this week, I have panicked and we have been at the vets this morning.
> The vet seems to think it is just a puppy tummy upset from the many things she finds and eats [ possibly a baby toad - she nibbled an ivy leaf and chewed the conifers and thats just what I have caught her eating!]
> ...


Hi Nadine
I maybe wrong but I always thought Toad's are quite toxic I remember from my childhood days (yes I can remember that far back!!) that they would go quite slimy if you caught them I also remember when Parvo first came on the scene we all panicked every time our dog showed any similar symptoms however, I never take blood in their motion's lightly and always consult the vet even if its just a quick phone call, but along with vomiting and a lethargic attitude you were right to go to your vet!! Fingers crossed that Treacle makes a rapid recovery and good news about her not being in season Mick


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Oh no poor Treacle,ive read somewhere that conifers can make them sick etc,im quite surpised Buddys not been ill hes been eating everything outside!!
> Hope she feels better soon dx


Yes Donna!!!!
He even tried to eat the water bottle this morning, didn't realise he had punctured the bottle. What water was left in the bottle was all over Jeannette's car boot when we got home Jeannette said she saw him mouthing it but didn't think he'd actually bitten into it....


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Hi all - Treacle is sick!
> Blood streaked Diarrhea , vomiting and lethargic.
> After reading this last night and walking in Bourne Woods this week, I have panicked and we have been at the vets this morning.
> The vet seems to think it is just a puppy tummy upset from the many things she finds and eats [ possibly a baby toad - she nibbled an ivy leaf and chewed the conifers and thats just what I have caught her eating!]
> ...


Oh no, poor Treacle, I hope she is better soon. They do eat all sorts of horrid things ... hope it's out of her system soon. x


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Thanks everyone - love this forum:love-eyes:
Treacle is much brighter and has eaten some cooked chicken and boiled rice and although not 100% is definitely happier!
The toad if poisonous would have caused excess saliva according to the vet - none of this observed so I think the conifers were possibly the cause!
I hope she has learnt her lesson!


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

michaelwatson54 said:


> Yes Donna!!!!
> He even tried to eat the water bottle this morning, didn't realise he had punctured the bottle. What water was left in the bottle was all over Jeannette's car boot when we got home Jeannette said she saw him mouthing it but didn't think he'd actually bitten into it....


OMG im so sorry,im going to order one so will get you a replacement,Buddy does it again!!!


----------



## Rejess (Aug 26, 2011)

Goodness me, poor treacle! I would be walking in bourne woods occasionally when we get our pup as i live about 6 miles away in corby glen! Im
Glad to hear treacle is better now! I guess it must have been something else then? Its all a bit scary really!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> OMG im so sorry,im going to order one so will get you a replacement,Buddy does it again!!!


Hey Donna
No need, we picked up a couple more from 99p Store...really it just made us laugh


----------



## chime101 (Jun 22, 2011)

Nadhak said:


> Hi all - Treacle is sick!
> Blood streaked Diarrhea , vomiting and lethargic.
> After reading this last night and walking in Bourne Woods this week, I have panicked and we have been at the vets this morning.
> The vet seems to think it is just a puppy tummy upset from the many things she finds and eats [ possibly a baby toad - she nibbled an ivy leaf and chewed the conifers and thats just what I have caught her eating!]
> ...


Ah poor treacle, I hope she is on the mend now. This had made me a little concerned as we took tiffin to Bourne woods yesterday and within an hour of her coming home she started being sick!! She was up all night vomiting and messed in her crate which she has never done. I too put it down to something she had managed to find and eat but now I'm worried that it is something to do with the woods? Some kind of virus like the seasonal canine virus? Tiffin does seem better today but I didnt feed her for 24 hours and when I did it was some easily digestible food from vets. Will see how she is tomorrow but I won't be going back to Bourne woods anytime soon now!! Hope treacle bounces back soon.jo xx


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hope Treacle and Tiffin are back to 100% bouncing health very soon. Stanley sends them his best kisses!
Has anyone had anymore thoughts about whether or not the meet should take place? Thanks


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Is there anywhere else nearby that isn't on the list of reported cases that we could meet up at?


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Is there anywhere else nearby that isn't on the list of reported cases that we could meet up at?


Yesterday we went to the St Albans meet up & it was fabulous! It was so much joy watching the pups and dogs running around off lead together. I was wondering the same. It would be such a shame to postpone it so is there a large green open space we can run around on at Clumber Park or something similar nearby??

Tiffin & Treacle - Luna said to stop worrying your mummy's so much and she hopes you both feel loads better soon. (I hate hearing about poorly pups & dogs ).

Harri x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

:iagree: and don't tell Jayne, but I have everything ready for bringing George back with us ....


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

I think they said we would probably just stay in a open field part that they found so im sure it will be fine,were still up for going dx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Given Obi's injury I'm going to bow out of this one. Even if he has improved I don't want him to overexert himself until I'm 100% sure he's fully recovered. Hope you all have a great time..I'm sure you will .


Clare
x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

DONNA said:


> I think they said we would probably just stay in a open field part that they found so im sure it will be fine,were still up for going dx


Great, that sounds like a good plan, do we have a time arranged? Will we be picnicing? If I get Amanda's recipe I'll bring doggy cupcakes  ... and scones!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

ali-s.j. said:


> Is there anywhere else nearby that isn't on the list of reported cases that we could meet up at?





Missgvus said:


> Hope Treacle and Tiffin are back to 100% bouncing health very soon. Stanley sends them his best kisses!
> Has anyone had anymore thoughts about whether or not the meet should take place? Thanks





sharplesfamily said:


> Yesterday we went to the St Albans meet up & it was fabulous! It was so much joy watching the pups and dogs running around off lead together. I was wondering the same. It would be such a shame to postpone it so is there a large green open space we can run around on at Clumber Park or something similar nearby??
> 
> Tiffin & Treacle - Luna said to stop worrying your mummy's so much and she hopes you both feel loads better soon. (I hate hearing about poorly pups & dogs ).
> 
> Harri x


Hi Everyone
I have spoken again today to staff at Clumber Park and they have still not recieved any reports this season of SCI at Clumber
There are large open area's we can congregate in without any need to go through the woodland/forest area.
I think this would be safe as for finding another area I'm not so sure we would be any less likely to come in to contact with this condition as it appear's almost anywhere according to the list on the Animal Health Trust web site.....

I think the real decision is about go ahead or cancel till later in the year....and its really down to you guy's on a personal note Jeannette and I are happy to attend and keep ourselves in the open spaces

So post and let's see what everybody thinks!!!! Mick


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I'm happy to trust your judgement  Ciara, Izzy and I are very excited to see everyone


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm up for it... we all know the signs and symptoms... if we dont go then might as well hybernate until winter


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

Yes for us - Treacle is desperate for some cockapoo fun! Name the time and plan of action and we will be there!


----------



## sarahjo (Aug 6, 2010)

Yes I am happy for it to go ahead. There are some large open areas that we can meet at so if we just stick to one of those.


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

We're still up for a meet too


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Jukee Doodles said:


> We're still up for a meet too


Hey Julia & Stephen
I've got Buzz, YumYum, Woody II & Woodetta can you remind me of your 5th Poo's name please....Mick


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

It's Yogi xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

will Yogi be flying there?


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We are still ready to go. Can i have a reminder of 1. Time, 2. Meeting Place at Clumber Park and 3. Name Badge situation please and what if wearing them we have to have on them. I have lost track lol


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

I have lost all plots!


----------



## cockerpoo61 (Jun 24, 2011)

We should get on well then Ali lol


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

cockerpoo61 said:


> We are still ready to go. Can i have a reminder of 1. Time, 2. Meeting Place at Clumber Park and 3. Name Badge situation please and what if wearing them we have to have on them. I have lost track lol


I think about 1pm should be about right to suit all, meet in the car park adjacent to main car park, I will try to get there first and fly a flag or something so we can all get together.....as for name tags I have not got a scooby


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Yeah!! The Sharplesfamily will be there too!!!

Xx


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

We'll be there,not sure about name tags ?? well i know hubbie wont wear one ,you'll all know me im the only one with a stripy cockapoo (who im sure will be getting into trouble,so id rather you didnt know who i am ha ha)


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Ok here is a list of who's said their coming so far:-

Julia & Stephen with Buzz, YumYum, Woody II, Woodetta & Yogi
Nadine with Treacle
AliSJ and Ciara with Izzy
Sarah with Eddie
Donna & Martin with Buddy
Karen(wilfiboy) with Wilf & Mable
Cockerpoo61 with Bayley & Holly
Harri Sharples & Family with Luna
Jeannette & Mick with Alfie & Milo
Jo & John with Barney
Karen with Poppy

18 Cockapoo's so far

We know we've lost Obi to a neck injury get well soon
and I'm just waiting to see if Chime101 &Tiffin are going to come after her illness(hope Tiffin's feeling better), Misgvus with Stanley & Murphy still to confirm plus Curt3007(Jayne) & George also showed interest. So come on guy's you know it makes sense


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Oh Jayne, please, please, please bring Gorgeous George, I promise I won't really try to steal him (ooh, well I'll try really really hard )
Yup, confirm it will just be Izzy, Phoebe would hate it - too many flipping puppies!


----------



## karenann1964 (Jul 1, 2011)

We are still planning on coming, keeping my fingers crossed for a fine day. :smow:


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

...right off to lead train three pups, then take them to meet Ella from school.....Woodetta did it on her own yesterday and loved all the attention J :juggle: xx


----------



## carwin (May 5, 2011)

Dawny said:


> hi we went to sherwood forest a couple of weekends ago and last week wispa was sick and all floppy,hiding under the bushes in the garden and whimpering, i put it down to eating something she shouldnt of in the local park but now ive read this it could well be a very mild case of Seasonal Canine Illness??? MMmmm who knows?!


We've noticed the same at our local park. Tilly has had an upset tummy a couple of times, we put it down to the council putting fertilizer on the football pitches at the start of the season and it draining off into the stream that runs through the wooded area. It only seems to be this one park but who knows!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

I'm still happy to do name badges but like I said might be a sticker with a lovely colourful border wont be anything special.... I'll just make them anyway, then see if I can match stickers tp peolple, oh dear x x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

But surely you'll recognise us all by our poos?


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

ali-s.j. said:


> But surely you'll recognise us all by our poos?


Now theres a thought..... any health professionals out there, I could use the Bristol Stool Chart????
But otherwise yep i might check out your dogs


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Don't know what it is - but I can hazard a guess!


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Erm.... a way of recording someones bowel movements, a range from loose all the way to constipated.... and diagrams, so you know the difference, with a corresponding number that you record


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

TMI


----------



## Nadhak (Jun 4, 2011)

and the chart has different shades Karen - you have to know your colours !
LOL
PS If you need help with the labels just shout


----------



## DONNA (Jan 7, 2011)

Oh dear just looked at the weather for sunday and its says heavy rain!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

oh no, that's changed then, my hubby checked yesterday and it was to be dry!


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

DONNA said:


> Oh dear just looked at the weather for sunday and its says heavy rain!!!!!!!!!!


Surprise, surprise never mind, still be great fun having nearly 20 poo's running around......wet through


----------



## Missgvus (Jun 18, 2011)

Hi all, Murphy went into the vets last Friday for a few lumps to be removed. Fortunately they are just good old fatty lumps from old age. Who thought you'd ever be grateful for fat! 
So now we're relieved and recovered count Stanley and Murphy in for Sunday afternoon. Looking forward to seeing you all there xx


----------



## michaelwatson54 (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi Everyone
I'm just off to bed now been up all night working
but when I've had some kip I will post the final arrangements for Sunday Mick


----------

